

Clever Doorbell Hack for Deterring Unwelcome Solicitors - technoguyrob
http://blog.modernmechanix.com/mags/qf/c/ModernMechanix/3-1934/lrg_anti_pest_door.jpg

======
xirium
We could make spam uneconomic with a similar implementation.

~~~
bayareaguy
Indeed, but we need the right kind of microcurrency.

I thought this would happen some time ago when there were rumors that the us
postal service would start offering email services. They would be an obvious
candidate to offer something along the lines of djb's Internet Mail 2000
<http://cr.yp.to/im2000.html>

